
Why Elon Musk is an increasingly bad choice to run Tesla - smacktoward
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/04/elon-musks-management-philosophy-is-holding-tesla-back/
======
makerescape
I’ve observed a hard-to-overcome—-approaching mutual exclusivity—-set of
trade-offs that exist between what I’ll call capability innovation and
distribution innovation. Musk is a capability innovator first—-he designs
things that are better than what we have—-and a distribution innovator second.
Tesla is now dealing with a distribution innovation—-which is about how to get
the newly improved thing out to as many people as want it—-problem, which is
what our investor community focuses on most. But Musk keeps thinking first
about how to make a better, faster, cheaper, more eco-friendly car, and second
about how to get them produced at scale for as many people as want them.

I am so tired of distribution innovation thinkers calling for the firing of
capability innovation CEOs.

Seems to me that distribution innovation has dominated the discussion of
business for the last 100 years, and this leads to everyone eating shitty Big
Macs and corporate scum who use obsolescence as a profit tactic. That’s Big 3.
I say let Tesla stay focused on Capability Innovation and let the market wait.
We’ll have self-driving cars for free in no time.

Better still, let’s treat capability innovation and distribution innovation as
separate businesses, and let’s support Musk in driving the first while hiring
someone else to do the second, with the assumption that Musk will soon build a
better product built into the whole cycle.

Can anyone share a link to someone who is figuring that out?

